
Best Text Editors for Programming This Year - techtor
https://zeroequalsfalse.com/posts/developer-text-editor/
======
charlesism
Imo, this article crosses the line into spam territory. If there's a tool with
which the HN audience is already familiar it's the text editor. This article
seems like a random list. That might be okay (barely) if the first entry were
Emacs or Vim. But it's Atom, and there's no good explanation as to why.

------
marmaduke
Would've been funny to see a 'generated by org-mode' somewhere on the page

